# Unsure where to buy green fibre optic cable



## Antony (9 mo ago)

Hey, I've got an Evo goblet but I find it really hard to line it all up, I want to attach green fibre optic to it, but all the listings I've seen on eBay are for metres and metres of it when I only need about 10cm.

Can anyone post me some? I'm in the UK and I'm happy to pay.

Or can anyone recommend another mod that will help, or maybe even techniques?


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

🤠 🍺 🌵 Welcome 🌵 🍺 🤠
My Goblet EVO is one of my favorite frames. I use a thumb support grip and I shoot pretty much like Wayne, the guy who makes the EVO. There's tons of videos on YouTube, here's one of his. I sight right off the tip, but it's dead on for me. You can buy all sizes of fiber optics on Amazon.


----------



## Antony (9 mo ago)

Reed Lukens said:


> 🤠 🍺 🌵 Welcome 🌵 🍺 🤠
> My Goblet EVO is one of my favorite frames. I use a thumb support grip and I shoot pretty much like Wayne, the guy who makes the EVO. There's tons of videos on YouTube, here's one of his. I sight right off the tip, but it's dead on for me. You can buy all sizes of fiber optics on Amazon.


I tried shooting diagonally side on and got a thumb and fork hit lol
I'll keep the tip of the corner in mind the next time I practice with it, cheers


----------



## Sugarblue2003 (10 mo ago)

Try Simple Shot.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Nanoptics


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

i got mine from slingshooting. In the Spain warehouse they had different sizes but if you are in the UK there must be a bunch of places that sell them and I bet the postage is less.

https://slingshooting.com/optical-fiber-for-slingshot-aiming-sight/


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

I got mine from Slingshooting too. I bought 1mm and 0.75mm - wish I had bought the 0.5. When you put a flame to the ends it mushrooms which makes it bigger and easier to see.


----------



## Antony (9 mo ago)

Talaman said:


> I got mine from Slingshooting too. I bought 1mm and 0.75mm - wish I had bought the 0.5. When you put a flame to the ends it mushrooms which makes it bigger and easier to see.


Reckon I could cut it with wire cutters, then burn the ends?


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

how are you planning on attaching it to the EVO?


----------



## Antony (9 mo ago)

Little bit of super glue on the left side of the left fork at the same angle as the forks, I don't really intend to use it as a sight, more so as a guide so I'll know that my catapults flat and at the correct angle


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I got my fiber optic rod from my local model building supply house. They had a variety of colors and sizes.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Gun accessories..... used for front sights.


----------



## Antony (9 mo ago)

Reed Lukens said:


> 🤠 🍺 🌵 Welcome 🌵 🍺 🤠
> My Goblet EVO is one of my favorite frames. I use a thumb support grip and I shoot pretty much like Wayne, the guy who makes the EVO. There's tons of videos on YouTube, here's one of his. I sight right off the tip, but it's dead on for me. You can buy all sizes of fiber optics on Amazon.


Tried shooting just off the corner today and managed to hit a 40mm from about 10m, thank you, can't wait to get even more accurate with it


----------

